# Assistance to choose the best location : Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)



## BJN (Feb 21, 2018)

Dear Members

We have recently received immigration grant notification under Skilled - Independent (subclass 189).

Please assist us to choose the best location where we have increased prospects of finding a job. Our core areas of work experience are briefed below.

I, the primary applicant, have 15+ years’ experience in Instrumentation Maintenance, primarily focused area being Petroleum (Oil/Gas Exploration and Production). My skills in Instrumentation are also relevant to Petrochemical, Petroleum Refining, Fertilizer & Chemicals, Power Plants, etc.

My spouse, having same visa with unlimited work rights, is a post graduate having 7+ years of experience in SME Banking in the Middle east, her core focus area is banking products development and MIS.

Thanks and highly appreciate your support.

Best Regards


----------



## SMR1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations. Kindly share your application lodge date.how much time it took for u.tnx


----------

